# Insurance is not too bad...



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I just switched my plow truck over to commercial insurance as this is the first year I am doing it for MONEY...

I was paying 1000 per year for a 250 deductable (collision and comp) personnally. It would be lower, but my wife rolled our jeep doing 12k damage to it (First accident she ever had) and my insurance premiums took a hit.

Got commecial vehicle policy today, did not have to list her as the driver. She can drive it anytime becuase she obviously has permission though. 500,000 liability (personal injury and personal property) and the rate only is $1200 per year! My general liability is covered under my business insurance (5 millon max, I own a brewery)

I don't think that is unreasonable at all.


Howard


----------

